# Calcasieu Lake



## Cbrashear (Mar 1, 2016)

Conditions were not in our favor but still had a blast with this wild bachelor crew. Managed to grind out a decent box of fish in high winds and rain this weekend. Call for your next party. 
GILLS & BILLS guide service llc.
337-802-6480
Capt. Conlon Brashear


----------

